# coating? CLS BLack or Max Protect UNC-R or?



## tossi (Sep 22, 2009)

Yes yet again another coating tread :doublesho 

I'm planing to give the misses Nissan Qashqai a good polish and after that i wanted to try a coating, this is the frist time I'm going to use coating on a entire car, as im a big fan of pampering the car with wax  but on that car i just want something that last a long time a gives the best protection. Have done a lot of wheels with C5 and been very happy the result.

So i think that i have narrowed it done to either Gtechniq CLS+EXO or Max Protect UNC-R there are pro and cons to both 

CLS+EXO, 
Pro:can be removed by machine polish if ****ed up. There is a lot of positive feedback on it. 
Con: Price

Max Protect: 
Pro: Price. It's only one application.
Con: have to be wet sanded off if something goes wrong

My concern is mainly application and but also general performance and how long life span to expect. 

Im open to other suggestion if there is anything that works better in the same price range. 

Also how much do you guys normally use? Gtechniq states 30ml for a 5 series salon, but have seen guys get 3-5 cars out a 30ml


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

I've applied UNC-R at the limits and if you keep your wits about you it'll be fine. Ive currently got it on the front half of my car and a quartz coating on the rest and UNC-R is just miles ahead. After a drive in the rain the MP panels are dry and no worries about waterspots.

I really wouldn't go back to a quartz coating for anything now.

BTW, the UNC-R has just doubled in price.


----------



## tossi (Sep 22, 2009)

How does the UNC-r hydrophobic properties of UNC-R stand up against a good quartz coating? 

I can still get UNC-R 1,5 at a descent price here in DK actually its cheaper than CLS+EXO


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Theres a definite slickness difference between them, on UNC-R the wash mitt really does just glide across the paint (using TAC Ultra foam, but I've got PD Shampoo and Bathe to try aswell).

Heres a photo I took after a drive in the rain yesterday (excuse the washing lol).


----------



## tossi (Sep 22, 2009)

awesome thanks  it almost looks like the front half of the car is completely dry.

How much product did you use, im just wondering if 30ml will be enough for her Qashqai and my 5 series estate plus wheels 18+20".


----------



## markcaughey (Apr 3, 2015)

Im in the same boat, can't decide between UNC-R and CSL + EXO v3.

Same reasons as well, i have worked with the G tech coatings and I'm worrying that UNC-R may be a bit of a pig to apply.... 

its certainly appealing to only have to go around the car once


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

You could probably squeeze 2 whole cars out of 30ml. I may have used 2/3ml so far.

As for application, just work smaller areas the warmer it is. I applied mine at about 19/20 degrees and just worked a 1/4 panel at a time on the bonnet and half on the front doors and wings. I still need to polish the rest of the car and finish it off yet.


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

tossi said:


> awesome thanks  it almost looks like the front half of the car is completely dry.
> 
> .


That was wet from the supermarket carpark about one and a half a km from home, it had stopped raining and was just from the drive home, which was a 60kmph-100kmph-50kmph run. And then into the garage.


----------



## BTS (Jul 22, 2013)

That looks brilliant. Doubling in price is hard to swallow though!


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

BTS said:


> That looks brilliant. Doubling in price is hard to swallow though!


I know, it happened the week after I got mine.


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

The unc-r looks like it gives a good load of protection, similar to crystal serum black as they both supposedly need to be wet sanded off. The plus side of gtechniq is robs always on hand to offer advice or resolve issues.


----------



## BTS (Jul 22, 2013)

Alex L said:


> I know, it happened the week after I got mine.


Seems such a unique product as well. Still might bite the bullet for the other halfs new car. Really wanted to put a coating on it.

Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

Max protect all day long at 1.7 now isn't it though still think you can get your hands on 1.5 also does not suffer the water spotting issues you see time and time again with gtechniq really is one of the best coatings out there


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

Goodfella36 said:


> Max protect all day long at 1.7 now isn't it though still think you can get your hands on 1.5 also does not suffer the water spotting issues you see time and time again with gtechniq really is one of the best coatings out there[/QUOTE
> 
> Do you need to top it with anything like most other coatings


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

What about looks and durability


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

wish wash said:


> Goodfella36 said:
> 
> 
> > Max protect all day long at 1.7 now isn't it though still think you can get your hands on 1.5 also does not suffer the water spotting issues you see time and time again with gtechniq really is one of the best coatings out there[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## MagpieRH (May 27, 2014)

Just to offer my thoughts, applied CSL & EXO v3 to my car today, I'm by no means an expert but application couldn't be easier. CSL went on fairly easily and made the paint so slick the EXO went on in no time. Barely used any of either bottle either, got the 30ml set. I've got a Volvo C30, so average sized car (Focus underpinnings), and reckon I could easily coat my mum's little Seat and my dad's Focus without needing another bottle.


----------



## Moravcik52 (Nov 8, 2016)

I've never seen water spotting with any Gtechniq stuff and I've applied tons of them to customers cars.

Gtechniq CSL is also excellent as a stand alone product without EXO.


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

Moravcik52 said:


> I've never seen water spotting with any Gtechniq stuff and I've applied tons of them to customers cars.
> 
> Gtechniq CSL is also excellent as a stand alone product without EXO.


Gtechniq there has been many threads on this forum alone of problems with water spotting and many other car forums


----------



## MagpieRH (May 27, 2014)

Goodfella36 said:


> Gtechniq there has been many threads on this forum alone of problems with water spotting and many other car forums


I believe that was a known issue with EXO v2 which Rob says has been much improved with v3. Only had it on my car 12 hours and it's been dry so can't say from experience


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

wish wash said:


> The unc-r looks like it gives a good load of protection, similar to crystal serum black as they both supposedly need to be wet sanded off. The plus side of gtechniq is robs always on hand to offer advice or resolve issues.


UNC-R is rubbery, so nothing like CS.

Looks wise its as good as anything I've ever used.

And Janis is super helpful.


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Goodfella36 said:


> Max protect all day long at 1.7 now isn't it though still think you can get your hands on 1.5 also does not suffer the water spotting issues you see time and time again with gtechniq really is one of the best coatings out there


Totally agree

.


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

wish wash said:


> Goodfella36 said:
> 
> 
> > Max protect all day long at 1.7 now isn't it though still think you can get your hands on 1.5 also does not suffer the water spotting issues you see time and time again with gtechniq really is one of the best coatings out there[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

sm81 said:


> What about looks and durability


Russ from Reflectology had it on a car that had brake fluid put on it and it was fine. But he's tied up with Siramik now so doesnt deal with MP anymore.


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

Siramik sc15 is ment to be good but there's not to many reviews on it


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

A couple of the pros use it, but thats as much as I've seen. I've never used it, although Russ did try to sway me when I asked him a few questions about MP. But, i was asking more about maintenance as I'd made my mind up on UNC-R.


----------



## tossi (Sep 22, 2009)

It sounds like UNC-R is a pretty safe route to go. I think that I'm going to give it a go and then time will show how it puts up in the durability department.


----------



## galamaa (Aug 3, 2014)

Some durability test:


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

Alex - have you been able to form any opinion on the scratch/mar resistance of UNC-R so far?:thumb:


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Not yet, ive onlywashed the car a few times since I've applied it. And I don't really drive that car much. I'll have a look at the weekend and get some pics up :thumb:


----------



## Or6699 (Sep 13, 2016)

CSL + EXO V2 i love it, try it 
exo v3 even better


----------

